# Watchmakers tools



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm after some watchmakers tools to complement those I already have. I'm ok for screwdrivers, tweezers, and the usual stuff...what I'm really after is a basic staking set, canon pinion tool...and a long shot...maybe some mainspring winders. What have you got that you no longer require? Fair price paid for anything useful....(fair = inexpensive :laugh: )


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I still havent forgot about the movements I promised you Roger , they are in my to do list , a kind of works in progress :thumbsup:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Do you need any hand setting tools Roger?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

ESL said:


> Do you need any hand setting tools Roger?


 Thanks ESL...I've got some basic hand setting tools, and a Horotec hand setting press in the pipeline. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

No probs Rog. Good luck.


----------

